# Xmas at My House



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Look what arrived today!! The 500 RS 5-speed!! Ordered it in March and got it on Aug 29th!! Going in tomorrow!! That will be the front disc conversion, Delphi steering box, new cam/lifter set, tri power, and the 5 speed!! Should be a fun ride!!

Ric:cheers...................arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

how about a pic, Ric...Ericarty:


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

here's the pics in the box. All is currently at the shop!! Excited...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much did that bad boy set you back?? And what shifter does it use?? Dirrect bolt in?


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

$3200 was the quote for the complete kit from Keisler............ but our buck was good so it was $3000 CDN!! Kit is complete with: back up light harness, speedo cable, new balanced driveshaft, new clutch, shifter. But I will use the original shifter and maybe even the 4 speed knob??? The kit is a simple direct bolt in.......... no hacking, cutting or banging!!!!!! About a 4 hour re & re they say!!! This is a brand new tranny and should not be confused with the Tremec (which went under and a lot of their workers are now with Keisler!!!)

Soooooooooooooooo.......... should I sell the numbers Muncie, 4bbl intake/carb set up???? I figure the car is worth more with the current set up anyway????

Ric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Souunds like money well spent! Looks nice too. As far as selling the original trans and intake.....I wouldn't but it depends on your budget, and if the rest of the car is "factory"....:cheers Eric P.S. that's a beautiful 65 ya' got there!


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Souunds like money well spent! Looks nice too. As far as selling the original trans and intake.....I wouldn't but it depends on your budget, and if the rest of the car is "factory"....:cheers Eric P.S. that's a beautiful 65 ya' got there!


PHS documented, Iris Mist/Black........... all is from the factory but I think it'll get more with the added extras. These GTO's are fading, monetarily (in your market anyway) and not too many of them around these parts.

Thanx Ric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on your new purchase. You will love putting her in 5th on the highway, sheer bliss.

IMO I'd hang on to you're #'s matching tranny, if you do sell, having it will increase the value that much more because it still is all matching #'s if thats important to the next guy. I even have my original motor and trans, who knows, it may even go back in one of these days.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

:agree

Don't break up the numbers stuff from the car. Even if you have no designs on selling it, the completeness is worth saving and will be worth money if you ever sell the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree 
keep the original pieces for the next buyer, it could make a huge difference.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Purple, listen to these guys. Missing numbers matching original parts will ALWAYS degrade the value of the car. Everybody wants something a little different...but numbers matching will always bring the top dollar, no exceptions.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Original will sell faster and for more. You can swap out the intake and trans before you sell it and sell the other stuff on its on. Trust me The older these cars get the hard to find original cars. People spend big money looking for NOS parts let alone the dough they fork out for original cars.


----------

